# Need advice for a new LGA 775 motherboard



## Naxal (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello all,

This is my first posting so I apologies for any mistake done or if anything is not as per rule in my post.

I need advice from experts here about selecting a motherboard.

My present PC almost or rather more than 5 years old and the motherboard I was using has died recently, since its out of warranty so I tried couple of times of fixing it from local repair shops but results are not satisfactory hence I am in need to replace it. I dont have a huge budget so I am looking for a cost effecting value for money option without compromising performance.

My present configuration is,

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.4 GHz / 1066 MHz / 8 MB L2 / Socket LGA 775
Motherboard XFX 650i Ultra 
XFX 9600 GT Graphics Card
Corsair 2 x 2GB DDR-II 800 MHz RAM
LG DVD RW PATA
PS2 Keyboard

Now I am looking for a motherboard to replace the motherboard at around a budget of 3500 / 3700 which will be able to run my rest of the config satisfactory !!

Waiting for some valuable suggestions !!

Thanks.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 7, 2012)

welcome to TDF buddy,
 here are my suggestions,
Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

MSI G41M-P26 LGA 775 Intel G41 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

ASUS P5G41T-M LX3 LGA 775 Intel G41 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
 there is not much difference in these boards.you can go with msi one for your current config but it has pci e slot of v1.0,which is actually more than enough for your current system but if you can spend then i will suggest you to go with the gigabyte one it has v2.0 pci e slot.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 7, 2012)

None other than this board: Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com 
Has both DDR2 and DDR3 RAM support so you can use your current DDR2 RAM till you feel the need of DDR3.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.



> welcome to TDF buddy,



Thank you.

I think the grfx card I have is a PCI-E 2.0 card, hence I need a 2.0 slot and interface.



> Has both DDR2 and DDR3 RAM support so you can use your current DDR2 RAM till you feel the need of DDR3.



How well this Q6600 processor is going to do with DDR3 interface ??

Secondly, any alternate of Gagabyte in similar config motherboard, since I wish to purchase from local store hence I need option as not always all the models are with dealer ??


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2012)

don't worry about pci-e version of the mobo and gfx card - they are backward compatible with each other and other than gigabyte you can get ASUS P5G41T-M LX @ ~2.8k and Q6600 will go well with DDr3 ram.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.



> don't worry about pci-e version of the mobo and gfx card - they are backward compatible with each other



but running a 2.0 card in 1.0 interface wont compromise the performance ??



> other than gigabyte you can get ASUS P5G41T-M LX



Sorry but ASUS option you have mentioned is not showing support for DDR2 RAMs what I have. Can you please point me to any available board with DDR2 support or board like Gigabyte with supporting both ??

As of now, it seems my only option, which is presently in sale (at least in website) is that Gigabyte


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2012)

there will be no performance difference if you use a pci-e 2.0 ( the one you have ) gfx card in a mobo with pci-e 1.0 slot.

and getting a DDr2 LGA 775  mobo from Asus will be really tough - right now GA-G41M Combo is your only bet if you want to use DDR2 ram.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 8, 2012)

^^ 
Gigabyte G41 combo is the only option for you then.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 8, 2012)

@op,
buddy leave your local seller and buy it from flipkart.it is the only mobo you can get with all the features.and for warranty you have to send it to service center only not to your local seller(if you are buying from him) or not even flipkart.don't worry its safe and it is 2012 now everything is online business except buying vegetables


----------



## Naxal (Aug 8, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> @op,
> buddy leave your local seller and buy it from flipkart.it is the only mobo you can get with all the features.and for warranty you have to send it to service center only not to your local seller(if you are buying from him) or not even flipkart.don't worry its safe and it is 2012 now everything is online business except buying vegetables



Thanks for your suggestion..

I like buying from local store since I dont have take the device for warranty claim my self as the local reseller does it for me. It is easy and convenient for me.

Now since it seems the only option for me is the Gigabyte board so if I dont get it locally then there will be no option than ordering it from Online.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 9, 2012)

you can try these-
Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com
Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com


----------



## Naxal (Aug 9, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> you can try these-
> Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com
> Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com



Thanks for the reply,

But GA-41MT-S2 is not meeting my requirement since it is not having DDR2 RAM support, only option for me seems the GA-G41M-Combo  having both RAM support !!

My present Corsiar DDR2 RAMs are running ok so I dont want to spend extra on DDR3 RAMs.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yup, run DDR2 now. If something goes wrong with these RAMs, replace 'em with DDR3.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 9, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Yup, run DDR2 now. If something goes wrong with these RAMs, replace 'em with DDR3.



I think its like that older SD and DDR RAM combo type motherboard where you can only run one type of RAM at a time right ?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes, like that only. You can't run DDR2 n DDR3 simultaneously. 
You can run either DDR2 or DDR3.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 9, 2012)

I went through the specs and this board is having VIA Audio chip compare to Realtake used in all other models.. Will this be any issue since I have never used VIA so I am having doubt if I would be able to use my creative 5.1 audio setup natively with this VIA based audio chip ?

Realtek in Windows 7 is breeze to setup and run with Native support for 5.1. Will this VIA be the same ?

Some one please put some light in it.

Also is there any option from Intel Original boards ? How are they compare to Gigabyte model ? Intel seems to be cheaper option than Gigabyte and it supports DDR2 RAMs.

I found Intel DG41RQ1 listed at Rs. 2800 compare to 3100 of Gigabyte in Flipkart


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2012)

^^ I've experience with ViA audio chip though using headphones and they produce decent quality audio output If don't want to OC the cpu ever then you can Opt for the Intel DG41RQ.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2012)

But IMO Gigabyte is a better choice. Earlier G41 combo too was selling for 2.8k at fk, may be it became a hot seller so they increased its price.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ I've experience with ViA audio chip though using headphones and they produce decent quality audio output If don't want to OC the cpu ever then you can Opt for the Intel DG41RQ.



Option for OC is a welcome feature as in time to time I do get it run at higher clock speed but after reading your thread in Complain about Gigabyte Kolkata support, I am ready to sacrifice OC ability for a better support since I am buying a legacy product with 3 year warranty.

I have dealt with Intel Support previously and they are way better than what you have written about Gigabyte so I was wondering that too.



saswat23 said:


> But IMO Gigabyte is a better choice. Earlier G41 combo too was selling for 2.8k at fk, may be it became a hot seller so they increased its price.



Thanks for the info,

I would try in local market today to see if I can get a lower price quote from there or not.

One more question, This G41 Combo supports USB booting ??


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 10, 2012)

IMO, getting a hands on experience with the RMA procedures helps a lot in going a long way with computers. Most of the times, it's a good experience, but, sometimes, it may not be that good, but IMO, one should have it atleast once. Atleast, you're not tied up with your local reseller/assembler to do the RMA's for you. You have the freedom to get it done whenever the need arises.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 10, 2012)

> Most of the times, it's a good experience



What I can make out from the thread in Complain, is that the issue came with replacement model not in their inventory and for me that thread is pretty serious issue since I am buy a product which is in a legacy platform so after two years, I wonder what would be the warranty process and their response with it.

I have had far better experiences with Intel and warranty of their legacy products, so I was now wondering to leave OC ability and opt for the Intel model or should I go for the Gigabyte !!


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 10, 2012)

As far as warranty is concerned, rest assured. These brands don't abandon their products. If it's stated 3 years it means 3 years! The company is liable to provide you warranty for 3 years and this has been mandated by law. In case the company is unable to provide you service for a particular product that they have stopped producing, they are liable to give you replacement with a product equivalent to your current one. So, no worries. Go ahead with the purchase whatever model you like, and I suppose there's no question of sacrificing anything.
I did almost more than half system overhaul last month. all the components in my siggy, except, the processor, and hdd's have been changed. Working up keeping future upgradability works well. I did it (somewhat). and would suggest you to do this too. Get yourself a a DDR3 supporting mobo, and ask your local reseller if he could give you DDR3 RAM stick in exchange of your DDR2 ones.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 10, 2012)

CyberKid said:
			
		

> and would suggest you to do this too. Get yourself a a DDR3 supporting mobo, and ask your local reseller if he could give you DDR3 RAM stick in exchange of your DDR2 ones.



I like your suggestion..

Will it worth to swap these performance DDR2 from corsiar with low end brand DDR3 modules ?

My RAMs are out of warranty so will they be a straight forward trade ? Please put some light on present selling price of DDR2 RAMs in market..

I have few questions about the G41 Combo,


Will it support USB booting ?
Will it support Windows XP, all drivers should support Win XP.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 10, 2012)

This suggestion came out of one of the AMC guy of my company. When I was searching a mobo for my P4 proccy, I asked him, and in return came a response that since there's no new mobo available with LGA775 socket and DDR RAM, so he offered to swap my 1.5 GB DDR 400 Mhz RAM for a 2GB DDR3 1333 Mhz, and I pressed on Kingston and he agreed. Thinking of getting a 4 GB stick adding some money with the 1.5 GB DDR RAMs I have (which are out of warranty).
As they say in a TataSky commercial: "POOCHNE MEIN KYA JATA HAI". I'll suggest you ask your local reseller/assembler. Else, you could also try selling yours here on in the Bazaar Section.

And as far as your G41 mobo goes, It does support USB Boot. My MSI G41M-P26, I recently bought from Flipkart does, so should yours.
And yes. It supports Windows XP. The Windows XP support issue was just with the Core i series of processors and later.

As far as the current trend of DDR2 RAM pricing is concerned, a new DDR2 2GB stick costs ~1500 bucks each. So, I think you might fetch close to 1.5-1.8K for your 2 DDR2 sticks. I think you should ask your question in this thread, and people there might give you the right answers.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply..

Thank you all for the help. I have placed the order for the Gigabyte G41 Combo.. Since I find flipkart is been used by so many here, I thought of trying it out and placed the order via them.

It seems as per their invoice, I would have to wait till 14th August till they ship it.


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2012)

^^ Congrats but I think you should have opted for a DDr3 motherboard and DDr3 ram modules like  _CyberKID_ has suggested so that you don't face any RMA issue hearing the "obsolete" excuse.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats! Naxal.
@ Topgear: I suppose the Gigabyte G41 combo he's talking about supports both, DDR2 as well as DDR3.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 11, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> The Windows XP support issue was just with the Core i series of processors and later.



But I could run XP with my mobo w/o any probs. Even my cousin is running Win.XP on his i5-2310, run absolutely fine.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 11, 2012)

^ Can't say why. The time I got my laptop with Core i5, I tried installing Windows XP SP3, succeeded in that too, but for some reason, it didn't respond well. When googled, I came to know that there's no native SATA support in Windows XP, and had to integrate some SATA driver from Microsoft Site into the Windows XP SP3 Boot disk, but, still it didn't respond well, so had to remove it.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 11, 2012)

Go to motherboard BIOS and change AHCI to IDE or compatibility mode


----------



## Naxal (Aug 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Congrats but I think you should have opted for a DDr3 motherboard and DDr3 ram modules like  _CyberKID_ has suggested so that you don't face any RMA issue hearing the "obsolete" excuse.



As already pointed,



			
				CyberKid said:
			
		

> @ Topgear: I suppose the Gigabyte G41 combo he's talking about supports both, DDR2 as well as DDR3.



Its having support for both.

I am thinking about shifting if I get a good price for these RAMs else I will continue to run with DDR2, these RAMs are excellent OverClocker also 

*Windows XP*

Most of the Legacy Apps I have do go well with XP Mode under Windows 7 however ever legacy users,  like my father prefers the legacy OS, so I have keep it under dual boot. Hence Windows XP support is a must.

*FlipKart*

They are quite slow in processing it seems, order was placed yesterday noon, but they are yet to even dispatch it.

*i46.tinypic.com/11rt3x5.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 11, 2012)

^ I think there are some problems with Flipkart shipping in the WB. As far as Flipkart's is concerned, their shipping, packaging and customer care are always top notch, and not to mention their prices too.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 11, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> ^ I think there are some problems with *Flipkart shipping in the WB*. As far as Flipkart's is concerned, their shipping, packaging and customer care are always top notch, and not to mention their prices too.



I see men dressed in black with FlipKart when in their cloth and black big bags with FlipKart written all over with motorcycle zipping through neighborhood all the time..

FlipKart has their own delivery system or what ??

Earlier I didn't pay attention to those delivery boys but later they caught my attention.

A friend said if I would have chosen COD instead of Credit Card, these companies would have sent it faster to collect their money.. Dont know how true is this myth !!


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, just to do away with the delay in transportation, Flipkart chose to get a delivery service of their own. And, don't worry about your money. It's just safe. What will they do with 3000 odd rupees, when they have their millions of business, and no one would like to keep that at stake. There are hundreds of people doing transactions with Flipkart on a daily, I myself have done about a dozen, and believe me, their delivery and services is simply awesome, irrespective of whether you've paid or not.



bubusam13 said:


> Go to motherboard BIOS and change AHCI to IDE or compatibility mode



Sorry can't do that coz this is a laptop with no IDE. Moreover since now, I'm using my laptop in Dual Boot with bundled Windows 7 Home Basic + Windows 8 CP, there's no need for that. Anyways thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 11, 2012)

CyberKid said:
			
		

> What will they do with 3000 odd rupees, when they have their millions of business, and no one would like to keep that at stake.



I am not worried about fraud rather I expressed my lack of patience on their delay in dispatch.

The order was placed on Friday noon, where their system is showing possible dispatch date as Sunday, and with their business day policy, I dont think it would be dispatched on Sunday at all..

It takes them two full business days process order and get it dispatched (mind you, I am not talking about delivery, rather dispatching it at least) !!


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 11, 2012)

^ AFAIK, Flipkart doesn't have any business day policy. I've received shipment on sundays as well as holidays too.


> The order was placed on Friday noon




Buddy, that was friday noon and today is just saturday. You're being too impatient.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 11, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> ^ AFAIK, Flipkart doesn't have any business day policy. I've received shipment on sundays as well as holidays too.



I found this in their FAQ,



			
				FlipKart said:
			
		

> *How is delivery time determined?*
> We procure and ship the items within the time specified on the item details page. Some items have to be imported from outside India. These items are sometimes mentioned as "Imported" on the item details page and can take 10 or more days to reach you. For all areas serviced by reputed couriers the delivery time will be 2 to 4 business days. For other areas, orders will be sent by Registered Post through the Indian Postal Service which may take one to two weeks depending on the location. Business days exclude public holidays and Sundays.



They are not going to work in Sunday and in public holiday.

That's fine, but its something they too know, so I felt negligency in not shipping it Friday or even Saturday itself.



> Buddy, that was friday noon and today is just saturday. You're being too impatient.



Perhaps, but as I am used to pay and take home policy of local store, waiting and watching they also seating idle for my order at least and with my PC being dead, I am getting impatient.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 11, 2012)

You need a lot of patience buddy . Moreover you are in WB so you need to have the most patience.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 11, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> You need a lot of patience buddy . Moreover you are in WB so you need to have the most patience.



Looking at the FlipKart watch thread here, they have set such a high standard for them self, it actually sets the expectation pretty high. Compare to that, processing time being taken 2 full business days is a let down for me. 

Anyway, 15th being Holiday, I doubt if I am getting the product by 16 or 17th.

Main reason for me getting impatient is my desktop seating dead. One more reason is, I have previously purchased from eBay and vendors there ships the product on that day or very next day at max by the way.


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Congrats! Naxal.
> @ Topgear: I suppose the Gigabyte G41 combo he's talking about supports both, DDR2 as well as DDR3.





CyberKID said:


> ^ Can't say why. The time I got my laptop with Core i5, I tried installing Windows XP SP3, succeeded in that too, but for some reason, it didn't respond well. When googled, I came to know that there's no native SATA support in Windows XP, and had to integrate some SATA driver from Microsoft Site into the Windows XP SP3 Boot disk, but, still it didn't respond well, so had to remove it.





Naxal said:


> As already pointed,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FK will ship it to you either by their own delivery man or through Bluedart - did you get a Tracking No ? what's the status showing ?

the G41 combo support both but why I said to go for a DDr3 only mobo along with DDR3 memory modules - OP will use his existing DDR2 ram modules and if he ever needs to RMA this mobo the service center guys may say  " no supporting DDR2 motherboard is available as it's obsolete now " and if they offers him DDR3 mobo as an alternative tjhse DDr2 ram modules won't come handy - so it's better to sell the DDr2 ram modules and opt for a DDr3 motherboard.

and windows XP support Sta HDDs in IDE mode but even win 7 may need Sata drivers if you enable AHCI from bios - it all depends upon the controller and the availability of drivers on windows install disc.



saswat23 said:


> You need a lot of patience buddy . Moreover you are in WB so you need to have the most patience.



^^ Truely said.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 12, 2012)

topgear said:
			
		

> the G41 combo support both but why I said to go for a DDr3 only mobo along with DDR3 memory modules - OP will use his existing DDR2 ram modules and if he ever needs to RMA this mobo the service center guys may say " no supporting DDR2 motherboard is available as it's obsolete now " and if they offers him DDR3 mobo as an alternative tjhse DDr2 ram modules won't come handy - so it's better to sell the DDr2 ram modules and opt for a DDr3 motherboard.



*i45.tinypic.com/357hz0h.jpg

I am kind a love these RAMs.. Good performer and good overclocker also. I am not going to get justified price for these and would end up simple lowest end DDR3 module instead of them.



			
				topgear said:
			
		

> FK will ship it to you either by their own delivery man or through Bluedart - did you get a Tracking No ? what's the status showing ?



They did ship it on Saturday night..

*i49.tinypic.com/24x28oz.jpg



			
				topgear said:
			
		

> ^^ Truely said.



Looking at the FlipKart watch thread here, they have set such a high standard for them self, it actually sets the expectation pretty high. Compare to that, processing time being taken 2 full business days is a let down for me.

Main reason for me getting impatient is my desktop seating dead. One more reason is, I have previously purchased from eBay and vendors there ships the product on that day or very next day at max by the way.

Anyway, I hope I would be getting by 14th.


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ those ram are god but you want DDr3 then DDR3 version of XMS is also available but VS series is more good IMO and there's are other ts of good DDr3 memory modules available under 1.5/2k.

and FK has again started their own shipping service in here - even a few days before they were shipping items through BlueDart but FK's shipping is faster than BD - so most of the chances you will get it on Monday/Tuesday ( max ).


----------



## Naxal (Aug 13, 2012)

topgear said:
			
		

> and FK has again started their own shipping service in here - even a few days before they were shipping items through BlueDart but FK's shipping is faster than BD - so most of the chances you will get it on Monday/Tuesday ( max ).



They are giving it a round of the country for free it seems..

*i48.tinypic.com/294koig.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ not so rare with them ... bear with it and count the actual time in between the ordering date and the day you get the product on your hands.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 13, 2012)

topgear said:
			
		

> count the actual time in between the ordering date and the day you get the product on your hands.



So far it seems 4 days !!


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2012)

May there is some problem in shipping items directly from Mumbai to Kolkata. Just my 2c.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 14, 2012)

*i48.tinypic.com/2libedz.jpg

Its now giving round in Kolkata ??


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2012)

^^ you will get it today for sure.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ you will get it today for sure.



Waiting eagerly to receive the product , this 5day waiting feels like a decade 

Finally it got delivered today 

*i49.tinypic.com/344e5cj.jpg

Happy with the over all packing and delivery time by the way (will post detailed later)

Got it installed but came to an halt immediately . My DVD RW is refusing to boot from Windows XP SP3 Installation CD with BOOTMGR missing warring !!



I can see its booting from my laptop


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 16, 2012)

Naxal said:


> Got it installed but came to an halt immediately . My DVD RW is refusing to boot from Windows XP SP3 Installation CD with BOOTMGR missing warring !!
> 
> 
> 
> I can see its booting from my laptop



Install from pendrive yaar


----------



## Naxal (Aug 16, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Install from pendrive yaar



Sorry, I dont know how to install the Windows XP from Pen drive, I have a installation CD only of the said OS


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 16, 2012)

What's the exact error you are getting? Is it showing Hard disk not found?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2012)

Naxal said:


> Got it installed but came to an halt immediately . My DVD RW is refusing to boot from Windows XP SP3 Installation CD with BOOTMGR missing warring !!



Your XP CD is corrupted. Use other good CD.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2012)

Naxal said:


> Sorry, I dont know how to install the Windows XP from Pen drive, I have a installation CD only of the said OS



use this app,
WinToFlash - Install Windows from usb - Home page
your laptop, XP CD and the pen drive.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 16, 2012)

topgear said:
			
		

> use this app,
> WinToFlash - Install Windows from usb - Home page
> your laptop, XP CD and the pen drive.



Thanks, however I by the time I saw your reply, I borrowed a external DVD RW from my friend and used it to my Windows XP installed..

I wonder which one is now faulty ? Is it the Motherboard's PATA IDE controller / port or the internal DVD RW I am having ?

*i49.tinypic.com/5xvcp0.jpg


----------



## Myth (Aug 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> use this app,
> WinToFlash - Install Windows from usb - Home page
> your laptop, XP CD and the pen drive.



I have been looking for something like this.
Thanks


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Probably its your DVD-RW. 
Try burning some discs and check if your drive works on any other system or see if any of your friend's IDE drive works on your mobo.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 17, 2012)

sasawt23 said:
			
		

> Try burning some discs and check if your drive works on any other system or see if any of your friend's IDE drive works on your mobo.



Its reading disc but performing pretty dam slow..

I have not yet been able to get another DVD RW to test it with so guessing if anyother easy way to understand the issue..

One more thing I would like to add.. I was pulling my hair out of my head for last two days.. I did get Windows installed but could not get audio running. First the KB888111 patch installation issue, then when ever I try to install the driver, error comes the HD audio device not found..

I downloaded the latest driver from Gigabyte Website, that too didnt work, they all of a sudden today I find on the website there is an update, the VIA chipset has been replaced with Realtek and new drivers are given for download..

Didnt understand, why did Gigabyte kept VIA listed as their audio provider where as packed Realtek in it 

Wasted two days of mine..


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2012)

^^ Rev 1.3 and 1.4 of the mobo has VIA VT1708S audio chip but the rev 2.0 has the Realtek ALC887 audio chip.

and about sound driver issue - if possible try to install a Xp version with Sp3 integrated or else after installing XP install Sp3 and only then the audio drivers.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 17, 2012)

topgear said:
			
		

> and about sound driver issue - if possible try to install a Xp version with Sp3 integrated or else after installing XP install Sp3 and only then the audio drivers.



I have Windows XP with SP3.

Problem is, when ever I try to install the KB888111, it says latest service pack installed, this update is not needed, but without it HD audio is not getting detected !!

Microsoft website has 3 version of KB888111,

KB888111
KB888111 - XP SP1
KB888111 - XP SP2

There is no SP3 option for KB888111


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2012)

here's how to install KB888111 on xp sp3 :

go to start > Run and type regedit 

go to : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Windows

on the right side you will see a value called CSDVersion - double click on it and change it to 200 - click Ok and reboot the pc.

now you should be able to install the update.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 18, 2012)

@ Naxal: If your mobo has the VIA V1708S chipset as described on the Flipkart page for your mobo and as also indicated by topgear, then you can download it here: *www.viaarena.com/Driver/v10500d.zip


----------



## Naxal (Aug 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> here's how to install KB888111 on xp sp3 :
> 
> go to start > Run and type regedit
> 
> ...



Thanks, worked..



			
				CyberKID said:
			
		

> @ Naxal: If your mobo has the VIA V1708S chipset as described on the Flipkart page for your mobo



It went on to install Realtek.. Though FlipKart and even Gigabyte website said VIA, but it went on to install Realtek HD audio..


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2012)

^^ then you must have got a Rev 2.0 motherboard.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 19, 2012)

Topgear is correct. It's the revision 2.0 of the mobo that has Realtek ALC887. 
@ Naxal: I suppose you should contact Flipkart and ask them to correct the info on their site regarding the audio controller. This would be helpful for other buyers.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ then you must have got a Rev 2.0 motherboard.



Good for me at least, I got the latest version..



			
				CyberKid said:
			
		

> @ Naxal: I suppose you should contact Flipkart and ask them to correct the info on their site regarding the audio controller. This would be helpful for other buyers.



They already know about the change since they have increased their price meaning they know the board in stock is newer than they used to sell, however the site detail section still lists VIA, I will try to email them to let them know.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 19, 2012)

^ That's not the exact reason to increase the price. As far as I know them, they tend to increase price of a product, once they get an order for it. I've always maintained that Flipkart does this.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 19, 2012)

CyberKid said:
			
		

> As far as I know them, they tend to increase price of a product, once they get an order for it.



Wired.. Demand should make price go low, specially for main stream products, that too the lowest end !!


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 19, 2012)

^ Buddy, you've just got associated with FK. It does this. I've experienced this so many times that even I'm not sure when should I purchase something from them.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 19, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> ^ Buddy, you've just got associated with FK. It does this.



Price increase in the said product is nominal, some what Rs. 50/60 i guess.. Not much though..



CyberKID said:


> I've experienced this so many times that even I'm not sure when should I purchase something from them.



I think price factor should be able to solve the doubt, if the said product is at competetive price than your local store, opt for it, else local seller !!


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 19, 2012)

In flipkart, I think they follows an automated algorithm to set the price of products dynamically. When the price increase and when it decrease doesn't matter. But all I can see that price changes almost on everyday.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 20, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> In flipkart, I think they follows an automated algorithm to set the price of products dynamically. When the price increase and when it decrease doesn't matter. But all I can see that price changes almost on everyday.



Whats the benefit of this ??

It seems it is rather confusing people and creating doubt about their business policy !!


----------

